# confessions from a non fishing summer



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I know I recently mentioned this in an obscure off topic thread but It's time to 'fess up...

The child bride and I have been off the water for way too long but in that there has been a purpose, a plan. For the past 6 months we have spent almost all of our spare time out on the road looking for a small acreage that would serve as a place to live and to grow our own food requirements.

From Moruya we have driven up the Clyde and searched around Braidwood and its wider district. From there we have driven all the roads heading north towards Nowra and south through to Cooma. We have been on the back roads and highways heading towards Goulburn and in doing that we have seen a lot of interesting places that have been under our noses for 10 years but have missed because we mostly traveled through those areas on our way to somewhere else.

Our internet allowance also copped a hiding as real estate sites were combed far and wide. There were places that caught our attention in NSW, Tasmania and Victoria but the greatest attraction was held out by a small dairy farm just a bit down the coast. It was unfortunately a little out of our price range and although we went for a drive by we did not trouble the agent.










Following this we began to look more closely at the south coast and our drives began to take in the back roads from Narooma, Cobargo, Quaama, Bega and further south to Merimbula and Pambula. Down near Wyndham we found a place that really fired my imagination as a place that would support a huge vegie patch as water was not an issue but no matter how hard I imagined we could not get our limitations to meet with the expectations of the vendor. Offer made and rejected, we changed our objectives and made the going a little tougher for ourselves as we made permanent water an essential criteria.

We made an interstate trip down to South Gippsland and looked seriously at a place that had everything on our wish list although the house and shed were badly in need of repair. Our offer was accepted but only on conditions that we were unable to meet due to some time constraints with a property sale where we were waiting for settlement. This was a lost chance that we both found difficult and after a brief pause which allowed me a couple of fishing trips, we were back on the trail of our elusive little farm.

One evening as the bride was looking at some of her favourite properties she noticed that the little dairy had posted a price reduction and although we ummed and ahhed about it we eventually made an appointment with the agent on the improbable hope that any offer we could make might be enough. While we both really liked what we saw and we both really wanted things to fall our way we were not surprised when a few days later the agent rang us to let us know we were 3 from 3. We had struck out yet again.

We continued the search and travelled up the hill to the south of us and found a place of interest at Nimmitabel but the distance from the coast eventually ruled it out although the proximity to good fly fishing country almost won me over, but not the bride, and this really is a time where consensus is a must. While having a coffee at the Nimmitabel bakery we bumped into an old friend and for the first time we talked openly about our search. Because of the vagaries of the property market we had kept our dreams to ourselves, and it had proved to be a sensible choice with the repeated failures.

We were at that point where we were familiar with all of the suitable places on the market and every time we went looking we kept on seeing the same old same old. We began to talk of giving up on being able to grow our own food and started to think about alternatives like joining the nomads with a caravan but I suggested that we make one last effort as two of the places we had made offers on were still out there waiting for a buyer. I rang both the agents and asked if it was worth discussing our original offer as the summer had come and gone with no movement. One reply came back quickly to say that what we could afford was not sufficient but the other had still not replied after a fortnight so I again rang the agent who told me that the vendor was giving us serious thought and was weighing up his situation.

It was a further week later before my phone rang and a familiar voice said "I think I am about to make your day, congratulations, you have just bought a farm..."

The folk I work with looked at me and laughed as my big frame danced around the shop and I fear I just may have hooped and hollered a bit as well.










We made another visit to the farm and paid a deposit to show our intent and then had to wait for the contracts to be issued but in due course everything fell into place and two weeks ago we exchanged contracts and now have 4 weeks to wait before they are settled and the little dairy is ours.

After all the stops and starts along the way we have been a bit reluctant to share our news but we are finally beginning to see the light at the end of the tunnel looming larger and the reality is almost here. 12 acres is only small but it is good land and in a very pretty landscape where we are looking forward to life away from the hustle and bustle.

If all that is not enough there is plenty of icing on the cake. We are still in the middle of my favourite fishing destinations with only a short drive to Bermagui which has been the gateway to my hot spots for several years. And on top of that I can see a few camping trips back up to some of those other special spots like Depot beach and Tuross Heads...

Its been 6 months or more but it is finally bearing fruit and even with a lot of work waiting for us I am also looking forward to getting back out on the water with a pocket full of lures and being able to enjoy the peace and freedom our sport provides. Definitely a pair of happy campers here. 

Cheers

John

PS I trust that when the calendar tips over to the 2nd all references to carp will disappear from the post... :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

John sounds like your protracted searching has reaped its reward, congrats to you both, and hope everything proceeds smoothly now.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

:mrgreen:


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow that sounds exciting. Posts like this about the deep south coast of NSW always make me want to pack my bags. 
Hope it works out well for you guys.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> :mrgreen:


x 2

Congrats
You'll be able to test thiose hjig heads out properly now

Bastard (before anyone else gets in) :-D


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats to you john and the child bride. I remember reading a post awhile back where you fessed up to what you and the bride were up to. Well played. Sounds like you have found your piece of paradise.

All the best.

Rob


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations John and TCB. With those big forested hills in the background, I'd imagine there will be plenty of wildlife, both on the ground and on the wing. Paradise on earth.  (Might need a new roof one day).

Are you planning to grow stone fruits? Citrus? I would expect with the latitude, and being in a valley, it will be subject to frosts. How far to the water?


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

kayakone said:


> Congratulations John and TCB. With those big forested hills in the background, I'd imagine there will be plenty of wildlife, both on the ground and on the wing. Paradise on earth.  (Might need a new roof one day).
> 
> Are you planning to grow stone fruits? Citrus? I would expect with the latitude, and being in a valley, it will be subject to frosts. How far to the water?


Trev, anyone ever tell you you ask a lot of questions :lol: Its totally OK cause they're ones I can answer... I believe that there are nicely edible things in the hills but until I become known in the area no-one is saying much but there is a hint that I just might get to eat venison from time to time... shh, don't tell anyone

The iron on the old creamery just needs to be treated and painted as do some of the other sheds. The house has new sheeting on the roof so no worries there.

There is already an established orchard with some interesting trees. Pears, figs, cherries, peaches, plumbs, apples and quince are the ones I can remember but there will be more by the time I'm finished. They are going to need a good pruning this winter but that's an easy one for me as I have experience in that field. The farm house and its out buildings are on the top of a small hill and I am led to believe that the frosts run away into the valleys but I would expect that there will still be some frosts to deal with.

And as to distance to the water - it will be a case of day trips to some spectacular hot spots and short camping trips to other places we enjoy. I enjoyed the times we camped out at Depot but didn't do it often enough because it feels a bit silly camping so close to home. Now I will be able to go there for a few days and enjoy the sense of "being away"...

To the rest, thanks for the comments, I for one can't wait...

cheers

John


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

That was a good read John - always enjoy a story with a happy ending. Although hopefully this will also be a happy beginning.

Looks like a good place to set up a single powered site for AKFFers with caravans / tents......
Just sayin'. :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

john316 said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations John and TCB. With those big forested hills in the background, I'd imagine there will be plenty of wildlife, both on the ground and on the wing. Paradise on earth.  (Might need a new roof one day).
> ...


Mnnnn - venison. I always asked questions John - an inquiring mind, and yes, I've been told many times.

I am envious, and I'm sure many others are too of what you have sought for months and finallysnared.

I hope good health is with you for many years in your Elysium, and you and I and quite a few others here both know what follows. Maybe I'll get the opportunity to visit you there one day (it's on the wish list for a year or too ahead...that whole south coast of NSW. Sounds like a magical place.

Best wishes to you both. I can feel your excitement.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome stuff John! Nothing like a dream coming to reality. Inspiring stuff.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice one John, sounds close to what I dream of some day in retirement, a small property with access to the water, (even better if within paddling distance of the sea), grow some fruit & vegies, maybe some small animals, a wood fired pizza oven, a bit of home brewing going on in case people drop in, some nice food with some friends occasionally. What more could you ask for?

Congratulations.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Good things come to those who wait. Wasn't it lucky none of your other offers came through, cos it sounds like the dairy was top of the list! Congratulations, and all the best for the future. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't know when things started to get measured in "sleeps" but we now have four sleeps till we get to sleep in our new home. We were out there today and the place is, well I would like to be polite and say untidy, but in truth it is a mess. There are items around that remain from the clearing sale, there are things in the house and the sheds that need to be removed and there is a man looking at it all and viewing the same four sleeps as we are, but with a little less excitement.










We have already passed a rather large sum of money over to the solicitors and then on Wednesday morning we can go out to the farm and stay, at least till the following Monday when I have to go back to work.










We have had a spot of good fortune as the bride found a bed very similar to our current bed so that the master bedroom and the guest room will have a nicely matching decor. It has been in the wars a bit though and has been badly scratched by a small dog and I spent a few hours on Anzac day stripping it back to bare wood and preparing to be re-stained and varnished. Just being taken back to the natural timber has already improved its appearance and it is the first item on the list for the first load to be transported out to the dairy. And if the pile of boxes in the house isn't already big enough there is also the mattress and the fridge also waiting their place on the trailer.










This started of as a diary of a move which might explain why it has been a bit erratic as nothing has moved as yet. Time has been moving slowly but we are just about ready to shift gears and start hauling and when that happens things will probably be even more erratic as we look like being very busy for a few months to come&#8230;










Bring it on

cheers

John.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Hope move goes well. Be ruthless, if you haven't used it don't move it. Says me married to the worst hoarder in SA. When we have to move OMG :shock: My kids are already worried, how to tackle 30+ years of hoarding ???????????
You will love growing your own food. Get a Vacola and preserve whatever you can. The great thing about preserving is they don't need refrigeration. Dry fruit if you can. Something special about sitting down to a meal you have provided yourself. Don't get carried away when you plant zucchinis though. You will get sick of them pretty quick :lol:


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

If you do plant too many zucchinis, you can cut them small & cook them down pretty heavily. That way they are not too overtly "zucchini-y" & you can use them to extend the flavour of other things.

Tips for zucchini surplus...oh no I am sounding like an old man! I have a bloody long way to go until 70 which is when the government wants me to retire.

Good tip from Sue re drying fruit. My Dad likes to pickle vegetables when he has too much as well. If you ever end up growing heaps of tomatoes you can bottle up heaps of passata if you sterilise your bottles first. In this video you can see it being done on a big scale, (home - not industrial).
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xslj2r_italin-food-safari-s01e03_webcam

If you are looking for some other good shows for inspiration, you could check out any of the River Cottage series (Pommy) or Gourmet Farmer which is an Aussie show that seems pretty obviously influenced by River Cottage.

Good luck with it all.


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Fantastic Stuff John - Good Luck with it!
Look forward to following the journey.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice write-up John and a beautiful looking bit of country you've got yourself there. Congrats.


----------

